# I think i would sacrifice an organ for oneitis



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

ded srs


----------



## IdiAmin (Feb 21, 2021)

Penis?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> Penis?


no like kidney maybe


----------



## IdiAmin (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> no like kidney maybe


N
I
G
G
A
H
H


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

IdiAmin said:


> N
> I
> G
> G
> ...


Ye


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> ded srs


If you never try, you'll never know, but if she rejects you, can you handle your heart being crushed like the arrow in my avi?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> If you never try, you'll never know, but if she rejects you, can you handle your heart being crushed like the arrow in my avi?


if i never try what


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> if i never try what


Asking her out?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Asking her out?


bro i cannot speak to her physically why do you think i made these threads i would have done that looong ago


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 21, 2021)

Tbh if I had to choose to sacrifise one body part in any scenario it would be an eardrum. Cause even thought it's really small, it's still technically an "organ", AKA a body part.

You can't really donate/give it to anyone in need but it is what it is.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> bro i cannot speak to her physically why do you think i made these threads i would have done that looong ago


Is she from another country?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Tbh if I had to choose to sacrifise one body part in any scenario it would be an eardrum. Cause even thought it's really small, it's still technically an "organ", AKA a body part.
> 
> You can't really donate/give it to anyone in need but it is what it is.


Autists have amazing brains.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Is she from another country?


No from my same city even

Literally perfect in every way to me my past oneitises were from completely different countries and they had 1 thing i didn't like but this girl literally checks every box for me. I need her


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> No from my same city even
> 
> Literally perfect in every way to me my past oneitises were from completely different countries and they had 1 thing i didn't like but this girl literally checks every box for me. I need her


How do you know her?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> How do you know her?


Yubo


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 21, 2021)

niggah wat


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

RecessedCel5 said:


> niggah wat


yeah


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 21, 2021)

Daily reminder she wouldn't do the same for you


----------



## Celexawer (Feb 21, 2021)

It's unhealthy buddy boyo, if your chances with her are slim just move on without confessing (i can help you with that)


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

Toodlydood said:


> Daily reminder she wouldn't do the same for you


Duh?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

Celexawer said:


> It's unhealthy buddy boyo, if your chances with her are slim just move on without confessing (i can help you with that)


Why do you lot assume i haven't?


----------



## mogstar (Feb 21, 2021)

Just talk to her man, you have nothing to lose


----------



## Pretty (Feb 21, 2021)

Sacrificing yourself for the love of a women is so cucked


----------



## mogstar (Feb 21, 2021)

Life is about taking risks man


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Just talk to her man, you have nothing to lose


bro i am starting to get pissed at y'all who fucking reply without reading

i said. i literally fucking can't it is not possible


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Sacrificing yourself for the love of a women is so cucked


Dn care bro


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Feb 21, 2021)

Master, I will gladly sacrifice all of me just for you
No need for you to harm yourself!


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Sacrificing yourself for the love of a women is so cucked


Just found out I am giga-cuck.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

FraudingIQ said:


> Master, I will gladly sacrifice all of me just for you
> No need for you to harm yourself!


no

this is about me

i will only allow myself to have anything to do with this


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Just found out I am giga-cuck.


happens to the best of us


----------



## mogstar (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> bro i am starting to get pissed at y'all who fucking reply without reading
> 
> i said. i literally fucking can't it is not possible


sorry man, having a oneitis is torture ahaha, I also have one and it sucks


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> no
> 
> this is about me
> 
> i will only allow myself to have anything to do with this


If you so wish master then so it will be!


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

FraudingIQ said:


> If you so wish master then so it will be!


indeed


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> sorry man, having a oneitis is torture ahaha, I also have one and it sucks


this is different, i have no measure of communicating with her


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 21, 2021)

I'd sacrifice my testicles if I was low t enough to have a oneitis


----------



## mogstar (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> this is different, i have no measure of communicating with her


It would be way worse if u could see her everyday tbh


----------



## mogstar (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I'd sacrifice my testicles if I was low t enough to have a oneitis


Everyone has one


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I'd sacrifice my testicles if I was low t enough to have a oneitis


Gigacope


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> It would be way worse if u could see her everyday tbh


No it wouldn't because you could just have an excuse to get to know her lol


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Everyone has one


I don't


----------



## mogstar (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> No it wouldn't because you could just have an excuse to get to know her lol


In my case it’s torture seeing her everyday and knowing I’ll never be able to date her


----------



## mogstar (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> I don't


Chad behavior I’m mirin


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Chad behavior I’m mirin


This year I've grown very asexual tbh, I have no sex drive or desire ngl
May have something to do with jerking off 3 times a day ngl. For me jerking off has become kind of a spiritual routine. Kinda like praying is for Muslims. Except they pray 5 times a day whereas I only jerk off 3 times a day.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> This year I've grown very asexual tbh, I have no sex drive or desire ngl
> May have something to do with jerking off 3 times a day ngl. For me jerking off has become kind of a spiritual routine. Kinda like praying is for Muslims. Except they pray 5 times a day whereas I only jerk off 3 times a day.


I actually do wank 5 times a day


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> bro i am starting to get pissed at y'all who fucking reply without reading
> 
> i said. i literally fucking can't it is not possible


Why can't you talk to her on yubo then????


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I actually do wank 5 times a day


Did I ask.


----------



## mogstar (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> This year I've grown very asexual tbh, I have no sex drive or desire ngl
> May have something to do with jerking off 3 times a day ngl. For me jerking off has become kind of a spiritual routine. Kinda like praying is for Muslims. Except they pray 5 times a day whereas I only jerk off 3 times a day.


So u don’t fap anymore nowadays jfl ?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Why can't you talk to her on yubo then????


She never even responded to me just blocked me immediately


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Did I ask.


I wasn't even talking to you? If anyone is in a position to ask if they asked it's me


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> She never even responded to me just blocked me immediately


So basically... she doesn't like you


RODEBLUR said:


> I wasn't even talking to you? If anyone is in a position to ask if they asked it's me


did I ask for this pedantic argument.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> sorry man, having a oneitis is torture ahaha, I also have one and it sucks


It's better to have a oneitis reject you or you never asking her out at all, if you actually have some kind of a relationship with a oneitis, but she doesn't love you the same way you do her, this is the most brutal feeling in the world.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> I actually do wank 5 times a day


Bro, if you just stop fapping, you will be able to easy talk to females.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> She never even responded to me just blocked me immediately


How the fuck u develop oneitis for a girl on yubo lol


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Bro, if you just stop fapping, you will be able to easy talk to females.


It's the other way around boyo


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> How the fuck u develop oneitis for a girl on yubo lol


Good question, I'd suppose desperation is the key to the answer.


higgabigga said:


> It's the other way around boyo


Talking to females stops you from fapping?

I don't think so. Pornography has certain effects on the brain that make you much less sociable.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> So basically... she doesn't like you
> 
> did I ask for this pedantic argument.


did i ask


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> did i ask


No but I am telling you that you stand just about as much chance as a guy playing Russian roulette with 6 bullets in the chamber​


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> did i ask


Brootal rejection, OP. Happens to every guy, go cry your emotions out like a total bitch and come back stronger, don't let that shit build up.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Bro, if you just stop fapping, you will be able to easy talk to females.


wtf? i can already talk to anyone LMAO i think you really don't understand the intricacies of the situation


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> How the fuck u develop oneitis for a girl on yubo lol


Happens


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Brootal rejection, OP. Happens to every guy, go cry your emotions out like a total bitch and come back stronger, don't let that shit build up.


No lol instead i'm here looksmaxxing so next time it isn't a no


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> No but I am telling you that you stand just about as much chance as a guy playing Russian roulette with 6 bullets in the chamber​


The gun can get jammed

So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> wtf? i can already talk to anyone LMAO i think you really don't understand the intricacies of the situation


Okay.


RODEBLUR said:


> No lol instead i'm here looksmaxxing so next time it isn't a no


Okay.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> The gun can get jammed
> 
> So you're saying there's a chance?


The slightest chance in hell yes, if you manage to do that I will literally punch the first person I see afterwards.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> The slightest chance in hell yes, if you manage to do that I will literally punch the first person I see afterwards.


motivational as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> Good question, I'd suppose desperation is the key to the answer.
> 
> Talking to females stops you from fapping?
> 
> I don't think so. Pornography has certain effects on the brain that make you much less sociable.


No, kid. Not fapping makes you shit with females cuz then u are a thirsty awkward dog.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> No, kid. Not fapping makes you shit with females cuz then u are a thirsty awkward dog.


Deadass man

I need to get my daily amount of wanks in because the longer i go without wanking the weirder shit my mind starts to crave to wank to so wanking regularly is what keeps me NT


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> No, kid. Not fapping makes you shit with females cuz then u are a thirsty awkward dog.


No, dopamine addiction resulting from porn usage will cause soxial anxiety. Also fapping is self-promoting, the more you fap the hornier and thirstier you are, the more you need to fap. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> No, dopamine addiction resulting from porn usage will cause soxial anxiety. Also fapping is self-promoting, the more you fap the hornier and thirstier you are, the more you need to fap. It's a vicious cycle.


maybe for you but it's the other way around for me

the more time i go without doing it is the more hornier and thirstier i get

fapping keeps me in check


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> maybe for you but it's the other way around for me
> 
> the more time i go without doing it is the more hornier and thirstier i get
> 
> fapping keeps me in check


That's porn withdrawal. 

You don't even have to stop fapping, just stop watching porn.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> That's porn withdrawal.
> 
> You don't even have to stop fapping, just stop watching porn.


Literally 0 difference if i watch porn or not


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Feb 21, 2021)

So you won't sell your kidney for wraparound jaw impants by Eppley™️?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

🧐🧐🧐🧐 said:


> So you won't sell your kidney for wraparound jaw impants by Eppley™️?


No because i already have a jaw thanks


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Literally 0 difference if i watch porn or not


I wish that were true to be honest but it really is it creates an addiction in your brain that directly links sexual pleasure with porn and the constant rise in dopamine.

Causes issues IRL with women when you have them in front of you naked.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 21, 2021)

antiantifa said:


> No, dopamine addiction resulting from porn usage will cause soxial anxiety. Also fapping is self-promoting, the more you fap the hornier and thirstier you are, the more you need to fap. It's a vicious cycle.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> I wish that were true to be honest but it really is it creates an addiction in your brain that directly links sexual pleasure with porn and the constant rise in dopamine.
> 
> Causes issues IRL with women when you have them in front of you naked.


U know what else causes issues irl with women? Thinking Jews should be killed lmfao


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> U know what else causes issues irl with women? Thinking Jews should be killed lmfao


Why?


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


> U know what else causes issues irl with women? Thinking Jews should be killed lmfao


Only found that to be a plus ngl, they take it surprisingly well even from a massive aspie.


----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Feb 21, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Why?





SendMePicsToRate said:


> Only found that to be a plus ngl, they take it surprisingly well even from a massive aspie.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

higgabigga said:


>



This tbh whatever this is


----------



## Soalian (Feb 21, 2021)

Donate your brain, shouldn't be of much use to you know, just follow the will of the D from now on.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> I wish that were true to be honest but it really is it creates an addiction in your brain that directly links sexual pleasure with porn and the constant rise in dopamine.
> 
> Causes issues IRL with women when you have them in front of you naked.


Wouldn't know anything about that and i'm not addicted so


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Wouldn't know anything about that and i'm not addicted so


Okay go a week without porn then.


----------



## RazzySpazzy (Feb 21, 2021)

I had a oneitis. It's amazing because the fantasy is still in your head. You imagine her to be something better than she really is. Unfortunately, this will not last forever and it will fuck you up if you invest too much of your identity into approval from 1 woman. I was a mess when my oneitis turned out to be a vapid, airheaded, narcistic whore. My advice to you would be to maintain a lower investment in a relationship than the woman at all times.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Okay go a week without porn then.


Easy

Just wank to my imagination

I don't know what your fuss is


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Easy
> 
> Just wank to my imagination
> 
> I don't know what your fuss is


Decent, depends on the personality more than anything tbf, insert reddit no fapper who can’t even do 2 days


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Decent, depends on the personality more than anything tbf, insert reddit no fapper who can’t even do 2 days


Tbh i can't even do 1 hour if i had to do no fapping at all


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Tbh i can't even do 1 hour if i had to do no fapping at all


Ngl I find no fap so easy just a case of stopping and that is it, it doesn’t add anything to my life unless it is with someone else. However I do get very horny which is a bitch.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Ngl I find no fap so easy just a case of stopping and that is it, it doesn’t add anything to my life unless it is with someone else. However I do get very horny which is a bitch.


Fapping is a hobby for me which is why i don't stop. I actually find it fun and exciting to do. Stopping it would be a waste


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 21, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Fapping is a hobby for me which is why i don't stop. I actually find it fun and exciting to do. Stopping it would be a waste


Why though?


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 21, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Why though?


Why what? Why i find it fun?


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 22, 2021)

RazzySpazzy said:


> I had a oneitis. It's amazing because the fantasy is still in your head. You imagine her to be something better than she really is. Unfortunately, this will not last forever and it will fuck you up if you invest too much of your identity into approval from 1 woman. I was a mess when my oneitis turned out to be a vapid, airheaded, narcistic whore. My advice to you would be to maintain a lower investment in a relationship than the woman at all times.


To me it seems like you got affected by her deeply. What's wrong with investing in a relationship like a decent man? What's wrong with expecting the best for yourself? 
I'd rather cry a hundred times over a heart break than live in constant fear like you.


----------



## StressShady (Feb 22, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> ded srs


Sacrifice your penis


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 22, 2021)

StressShady said:


> Sacrifice your penis


Unoriginal that's literally the first thing someone said here


----------



## GarixTheChad (Feb 22, 2021)

levels of simp are powerful here


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 22, 2021)

Id give my left nut and left kidney for my hair back


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 22, 2021)

GarixTheChad said:


> levels of simp are powerful here


depends, i ain't never give any money to some bitch or follow bitches on social media


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Feb 22, 2021)

i would give my kidney to taban and paley so they can keep performing surgery


----------



## GarixTheChad (Feb 22, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> depends, i ain't never give any money to some bitch or follow bitches on social media


sacrificing organ=risking your life to just sniff oneitis ass is simpy af


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Howl (Feb 22, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Yubo


Please fucking tell me this is a joke. Please don't make me fucking kms.


----------



## StressShady (Feb 23, 2021)

RODEBLUR said:


> Unoriginal that's literally the first thing someone said here


That's the only organ that matters


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

foid behavior


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> foid behavior


said the landwhale


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

Howl said:


> Please fucking tell me this is a joke. Please don't make me fucking kms.


Why


----------



## RODEBLUR (Mar 1, 2021)

GarixTheChad said:


> sacrificing organ=risking your life to just sniff oneitis ass is simpy af


gross oversimplification if i wanted to sniff her ass i'd just do that irl without having to do anything for it but i ain't into that type of shit


----------

